# Calathea Ok to use in a Crested Gecko's viv????



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

Can anyone help? 
Are all types of Calathea Ok to use in a Crested Gecko's viv???? 
found a lovely one with great structure, long green leaves with red stem and underside which would look stunnung, but didn't want to chance it without checking, I know zebrine is Ok, but what about the other types, is the whole group a safe one?
Help would be most appreciated thanks Lunar.


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

Come on guys does no one know?????
Shame it's a really lovely plant and would look divine in the viv ohh well.


----------



## lambo187 (Dec 1, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/338231-crested-geckos-safe-plant-list.html

might help :whistling2:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Just did a quick google and apparently calathea is non toxic. However i presume this is more for humans to read. as most people dont keep cresties. I would asume that as they wont eat the plant that it would be okay. Just make sure when you feed live food, that it gets eaten before it has a chance to eat the plants.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

loonymoony said:


> Can anyone help?
> Are all types of Calathea Ok to use in a Crested Gecko's viv????
> found a lovely one with great structure, long green leaves with red stem and underside which would look stunnung, but didn't want to chance it without checking, I know zebrine is Ok, but what about the other types, is the whole group a safe one?
> Help would be most appreciated thanks Lunar.


Crestie Viv ! Someone has spare Exo's ? :whistling2:


:lol2:

Oh and no idea by the way !.....................


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

No, no spare exos any more BRO.... told you the hubby had his eye on cresty's, well now he has one :lol2::lol2::lol2: and two more coming Sunday, the vivs look divine, even if I do say so myself, mini forests ,so cool! Will send you some photos if you likes? When you getting your cresties then??? ha! ha! They are adorable, our guy Worf sits and eats food from a spoon, bless him, likes to jump onto my boobs though ha!
not a problem, but does make me laugh cause it tickles!
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...r-geckos-picture87269-worf-our-new-cresty.jpg


Yes Lambo I have read that cresty safe plant list (printed it out, went through it with google images, picked out types I liked the look of and went a-hunting at my local nursery! fun!) But it only highlights use of the Zebrine Calthea not any others, thats why I want to check, but big thanks for pointing it out anyways, as its a great list :2thumb:

Yes Mujician I was thinking the same, but don't want to risk it without a heads up from the knowledgeable.......... ummm think I'll just have to do without, thanks for the help!


----------

